# Crâșmăriță (crâsmaritza)



## buketturk

Hello everyone,

Do you know a word like "crâsmaritza" in Romanian? The contexte is this: "The wine was sometimes served by a beautiful 'crâsmaritza', the boss's daughter."


----------



## danielstan

In fact the word is _crâșmăriță _(meaning: female bar tender), related to _crâșmă _(a kind of tavern or bar where they served alcoholic drinks in the Middle Ages).


----------



## buketturk

Thank you ! Do you know a dictionary that defines it?


----------



## farscape

There are several variations for this word and the Romanian dictionary entry is only for one of them:
crâșmăriță_ -> _cârciumăriță -> cârciumăreasă.
A more appropriate English translation would be "woman publican" as in a person looking over/in charge of a pub & serving drinks
Crâșmă is in fact a pub/public house and the word was still in use, manly colloquially, the 20th century.


----------

